# R610018 Discharge Book Number?? Please Help!



## Amanda Fay (Aug 17, 2014)

*Searching For Aloysius Patrick Box*

Hi there, my name is Amanda, i am currently searching for my grandfather who was in the Merchant Navy from 1955-1962. His name is Aloysius Patrick Box also known as Al, Ala, Alan.. he is from Londonderry born 4th March 1940 so he would be 74 years of age now. If anyone recognizes his name or remembers him any information would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## Amanda Fay (Aug 17, 2014)

R610018 PLEASE HELP!!

This was my grandfathers discharge book number.. any ideas how i can find out some more information about him, What ships he was on etc.. His name is Aloysius Patrick Box. Born in Londonderry, served in the merchant navy from 1955-1962. Also known as Al, Ala, Alan. Please help!


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8411018
This would be his seamans pouch, which among other things, should contain a photograph.
To find out all the ships he sailed on together with ports of engagment and discharge, you would need to get hold of his form CRS10
If anywhere it should be contained in this file.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/details?Uri=C10990333
Your best bet would be to visit TNA or use their research service.
http://apps.nationalarchives.gov.uk/contact/contactform.asp?id=1

Roger


----------

